# ICHIBAN WILL BEAT ANY PRICE ON WHEELS



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

YOU HEARD IT GET A QUOTE CALL ME!! AND I WILL BEAT THE PRICE!!!! DONT CARE HOW LOW AS LONG AS ITS LEGIT!!! COME AND SEE US WE ARE BLOWING RIMS OUT!!! OUR SHIPPING HAS BEEN REDUCED GOT A NEW FREIGHT COMPANY!!! WE WILL NOT BE UNDERSOLD!!!!



SHOP NUMBER 904 731 9424



THIS SERVER IS DOWN SOMETIMES AND WE CANT CHECK EEVRYDAY SO PLEASE CALL IF YOU NEED SOMETHING NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

SO how much is the shipping now to the east coast? and can you post pic of the rims thats being done? I have been to the site ,but it does not have that many different colors. lets see what you got.


----------



## unkut2003 (Jan 18, 2005)

Is this for wires only? If not whats the cheapest chrome 22's and 23's with tires for a 66 Caprice? (No Wires)


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

good luck


----------



## unkut2003 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 18 2005, 11:23 PM
> *good luck
> [snapback]2871472[/snapback]​*



Meaning.......


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 18 2005, 10:23 PM
> *good luck
> [snapback]2871472[/snapback]​*


Yeah whats up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 18 2005, 10:13 PM
> *Yeah whats up
> [snapback]2871756[/snapback]​*


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

doubt it


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

every rim call the shop for details


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

dont let the haters fool you we have a legit bussiness for the last 14 years why do you think we are still around !!! customer service and doing it right the first time!!! when you call you will talk to someone who cares and not be on hold forever and we stand behind our work!!! never had a customer leave unhappy!!! anwyays get your best price call me and i will do my best to beat it for you!!!


thanks in advance for your bussiness


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

how much for fwd 20" 100spokes


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

how much for 13x7 chrome with lime gold spokes?


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

chronic do you have a website


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

never mind i see it


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pic of our shop for the haters drinking hateraid


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

its haterade homie but anyways u got fat whites in 13 inch? let me know


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronic_@Mar 20 2005, 04:55 PM
> *pic of our shop for the haters drinking hateraid
> [snapback]2878287[/snapback]​*


PRETTY SMALL SHOP :uh:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 20 2005, 08:11 PM
> *its haterade homie but anyways u got fat whites in 13 inch? let me know
> [snapback]2878618[/snapback]​*


nope,


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

nope all out right now think the shop is small ??? sorry plenty big thats just the store front section!!!! the work area is tremendous!!!


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

you guys stock zeniths?


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i got my rims the other day. they nice. cant wait to mount em. glad i saw this topic. hope i dont find any price cheeper fro rims.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks for the support!!!! glad you like them!!!



we only carry OGwire wheels, daytons, and players


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

also dont be fooled by the competition we have a 2 YEAR i repeat 2 YEAR warranty on the chrome not rusting or peeling or flaking!!!!! offered by og wire wheels and we have the experience and customer service to back this warranty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronic_@Mar 21 2005, 06:39 PM
> *thanks for the support!!!! glad you like them!!!
> we only carry OGwire wheels, daytons, and players
> [snapback]2884229[/snapback]​*


Can you get player chips? if so let me know how much, and you got any pics? thanks


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what ones did i get? lol i hope they last up to a CT winter. these are my old ones after a year lol. but my car did sit for awhile. i called up my dad and had to ask what kinda ko's i got i couldnt bear it anymore. thanks for the 3 bars. now i got a matching ko for when i get a cont kit. werd up thats the color i wanted the spoks. but i have no idea what color exactley is. lol my other rim fell apart while i was driving to baltimore. i hope these dont fall apart on me on the way to cali, or so help me god.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 21 2005, 08:14 PM
> *what ones did i get? lol i hope they last up to a CT winter. these are my old ones after a year lol. but my car did sit for awhile. i called up my dad and had to ask what kinda ko's i got i couldnt bear it anymore. thanks for the 3 bars. now i got a matching ko for when i get a cont kit. werd up thats the color i wanted the spoks. but i have no idea what color exactley is. lol my other rim fell apart while i was driving to baltimore. i hope these dont fall apart on me on the way to cali, or so help me god.
> [snapback]2884738[/snapback]​*


I hope you didnt drive around anywhere with those wires looking like that


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

no shit. i thought my rust was bad....shit, you need a tetnus shot to ride in that lac....

just playing homie, my rims look like ass too....


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

hey wassup with 

2 14x6 center golds with zenith knockoffs
2 14x7 center golds with zenith knockoffs

gimmie a price on all 3 brands of wheels you got shipped....

player, o.g. , and dayton


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

how much for 2 chrome 14x7 and 2 chrome 14x6 with the fat w/w 175/75/14?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Can you get these blue ones for me? Just the spokes in blue with all accessories/ 3 bar spinners in chrome. 14x7 reversed shipped to 47374. Thanks. i can call you but i wanted you to see this first so you know who i am. 

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

Whats the cheapest Non Wire 22' Chrome you got?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

im still waiting for a price on og wire 20" fwd shipped to 60477.... lemme know homie


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronic_@Mar 18 2005, 06:49 PM
> *YOU HEARD IT GET A QUOTE CALL ME!! AND I WILL BEAT THE PRICE!!!! DONT CARE HOW LOW AS LONG AS ITS LEGIT!!! COME AND SEE US WE ARE BLOWING RIMS OUT!!!  OUR SHIPPING HAS BEEN REDUCED GOT A NEW FREIGHT COMPANY!!! WE WILL NOT BE UNDERSOLD!!!!
> SHOP NUMBER    904  731 9424
> THIS SERVER IS DOWN SOMETIMES AND WE CANT CHECK EEVRYDAY SO PLEASE CALL IF YOU NEED SOMETHING NOW!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2871115[/snapback]​*


WHERE'S MY ORANGES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

never got the oranges joke was that towrds ICHIBAN??


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

everybody check your pms


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Well how about those player chips I asked about?


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

how much for those 20" inch deep dish wires u have on that pic of your shop in all chrome and could u tell me what width it is thanks


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 21 2005, 09:19 PM
> *I hope you didnt drive around anywhere with those wires looking like that
> [snapback]2884753[/snapback]​*


sadly yes. but thats why i bought new ones, duh! cant go to cali with shity rims ya know?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

never got a pm


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

how much for some chrome 17" wires RWD


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 22 2005, 10:36 PM
> *never got a pm
> [snapback]2891473[/snapback]​*


nope, guess they dont want my money


----------



## Player (Dec 16, 2004)

how much is shipping to 99101?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i have pmed everybody but this server sucks i took the time to write emailed and everyhting so dont think we dont want your bussiness thats why i said for fast service call me and you will get the price right then we can only check this once a day and sometimes the damn server will crash i will pm everone again!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronic_@Mar 23 2005, 06:49 AM
> *i have pmed everybody but this server sucks i took the time to write emailed and everyhting so dont think we dont want your bussiness thats why i said for fast service call me and you will get the price right then we can only check this once a day and sometimes the damn server will crash i will pm everone again!!!!!!!!!1
> [snapback]2893019[/snapback]​*


He Got back with me pretty quick and answered all my questions. Gonna do business with him no doubt.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

no pm here either..........

damn internet who was the idiot who thought of such a usless device!


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

soo email me or pm me...something


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

everyone if you need a price asap please call!!!! i will give youi a dollar off your order for the long distance phone call!!!! i am working on a 1-800-ichiban number but some idiot already has that combo anyways the shop number is 904 731 9424


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

try 866 888 877


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

does it work already??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

quote on some 17inch reverse hundered spokes with either black laces or black dish, hub, and knockoff?? Shipped to Seattle 98058


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

try 1800 number 1. i mean that is what ichi ban means. lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks im looking into it! anywaya any question please call or email we are here to supply you guys with the best wire wheels


----------



## USOAK4LIFE (Apr 1, 2003)

This guy is good fast and prompt with his shit. 

Good Looking on the 14s bro

UCE4LIFE

Brian


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

your welcome!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

14x7 og's to 37207


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

chrome golds colored whats??


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt for the riders looking to save money


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

again ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt for my big homie'sown in florida :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

any word on my pm i sent?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes i pmed you back did you not get it??? i hate this f^$&server


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

did you get your pm sir?? also will have a big sale coming up in about 1 week negoitiating somw great prices !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt new SALE COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

how much for this except with gold nipples???


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Mar 30 2005, 05:47 AM
> *14x7 og's to 37207
> [snapback]2927720[/snapback]​*


sorry chronic. I was looking for pricing on some basic chromies........


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

basic chronme $250


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## HK_3715 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Chronic how much for some 14x7 Standard OGs all chrome with a 2 bar spinner that is curved like and a set of 175/70/14s whitewalled mounted balanced and shipped to 62868


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

did we already talk??


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

13 or 14 inch wires shipped $355


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronic_@Apr 18 2005, 06:27 PM
> *13 or 14 inch wires shipped   $355
> [snapback]3017420[/snapback]​*


how much for

3 14x6s w gold spokes

and 2 14x7 w gold spokes


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

$485 for the rims $125 for the shipping of 5 rims


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

k i need these spinners and chips...now i figure thats 485 for rims and 125 for shipping 5, grand total, 610 right??? does that include 5 spinners, chips, and adapters with hammer???

whats your warranty like??? do you take paypal?? will ANY of this be a problem and when can i expect the wheels at my door after i pay. you impress me with your prices, just hope customer service and quality is up to par....


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pm,ed you


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt for the sale


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

sale almost over get them now guys


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

sale almost over get em now


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt new sale next week stay tuned


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

I need a set of THIRTEENZ for my 63 rag........ I looking for Candy black rim and hub..........Transparent........Do you have a set put together and can you post it......Whats the price...........Thanx


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

rims $550 

sorry no pics right now will work on getting u one of the color or there are some already on the web site


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## cutlass kid (May 16, 2005)

hey can i get a price on some 13 by 7 chrome wire wheels shipped to torotno canada. my postal is m1c5e3. email me at [email protected] realy intrested thanks


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

how much for a set like this shipped to miami 33139


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

14by7


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pmed and ttt


----------



## Faust (Feb 15, 2005)

Ichiban, you have any OG wires in gold for 250 like the site says? If so I'll probably drop by the store within the week.

For once someplace thats in the same city as me, hurrah.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Faust, who are you homie


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

give us a call or stop by and we will work it out


----------



## Faust (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 6 2005, 01:41 PM
> *Faust, who are you homie
> [snapback]3232597[/snapback]​*


Im just a poor white kid trying to build me a lowrider.

All right ichiban, ill stop by when i get a chance


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

We all poor, no matter what color, we all just trying to be ballers, if you need some help feel free to hit me up on PM. I roll Majestics C.C.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

how much for some 18inch spokes standard, brandywine spokes shipped to 85228


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pmed u buddy


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

hey ichiban.....how much for some chrome 14'z w/ color spokes (copper like the 300z)


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

can you post some pics of those ??


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

how much for 13's shipped to 89502?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

JUST DON'T BUILD THESE ANYMORE!!!!! :biggrin: 
www.ichibanhydraulics.com/monte5.html


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

how much for some chrome 16" spokes RWD


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

These are 699 + 99 shipping, basicly 800. What can you do for me??


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pm sent john


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Jun 13 2005, 05:43 PM
> *how much for some chrome 16" spokes RWD
> [snapback]3268508[/snapback]​*



ttt


----------



## gothabillie (Jan 12, 2005)

how bout some 5 lug adaptors in 5X5 pattern & some hex caps & tool shipped to 54880?


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

will you even beat the price you gave me since shipping is cheaper?


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Jun 15 2005, 11:41 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3276717[/snapback]​*


do you have them?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pmed you sorry abotu that


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

24 inch panther blunts?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

year make and model of the vehicle and do you want tires or not/


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

84 swangas- 88 oldsmobile delta 88 royale....


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

cant get those sorry


----------



## jtiner (Jun 24, 2005)

went to your site, was hoping to see a gallery of sorts to find some goodies for a 1996 Chevy Caprice LT1 - ill have to email you some pictures and what not of the ride - nevermind...ill just call ya tomorrow.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ok let me know


----------



## jtiner (Jun 24, 2005)

Alright man, you've been let known via e-mail - lets communicate that way...


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

no emails yet???


----------



## jtiner (Jun 24, 2005)

sent to [email protected] man - i use the address right off your website. also, pics availible at http://home.tampabay.rr.com/nyquil/gladice/


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

how much for all chrome 13 x 7 KO's with tires shipped to 33549


----------



## blazlow (Feb 27, 2005)

how much for 13,s shipped to 47165


----------



## fabric86 (Jun 20, 2005)

22" kandy blue wires?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

what do u want blue?


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

It says he wants Kandy blue! :uh:


----------



## fabric86 (Jun 20, 2005)

scratch that how much for 22 inch gold wires , chrome lip, deep dish. w/spinner knock off thing.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

22 are only standard still interested?


----------



## fabric86 (Jun 20, 2005)

yea but 22 standard in kandy blue.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

ichiban are you taking ma and visa


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes mc and visa


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Juiced Parisienne (Mar 6, 2005)

can u do 4 14in chrome reverse off-set rims with the spinner and hardware for $300.00 shipped to 02865


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

no sorry thats a good deal


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ytt


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

looking for some 14x6 in all white except dish in chrome, to fit a cadillac 91 fleetwood, de elegance


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## kansasfull2000 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jul 17 2005, 09:40 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3425315[/snapback]​*


hit me back on a set of lambo higes for a cutty (80's)shipped to 67502


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pmed u


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

I HEARD ICHIBANS WHEELS WER MADE OUT OF DRIED,CHROME PLATED ,COW SHIT???


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yup sure are


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jul 18 2005, 11:05 AM
> *yup sure are
> [snapback]3430736[/snapback]​*


hey i thought i was the only one sellin those :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

not the only one


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## hittheswitch808 (Oct 15, 2004)

wassup, i was wondering if you sell the differant style center chips for thr knock-offs? like the caddy symbols or somthing????? please get back to me a.s.a.p. thanks


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

we got stickers and chips but nothing caddy right now usually we get them from the lowrider shows!!! sorry


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

ichibans wheels are made out of lead like the lead hammers used to put them on, they bend easy :uh:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

why you hatin?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i think its just a creative way to bump my topic i dont know this guy never sold him anything so i dont know i even answered some pms for him to help him out so i think hes just being boiky


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

need a price on 1 14x7 dayton 100 spoke
chrome dish chrome hubb gold spokes gold nipples
chrome 2 bar spinner  
shipped to 43605
thank you


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt working that price for u


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

i bought 2 sets of wires from ichiban and as soon as i got them they rusted and fell apart?


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 28 2005, 05:35 PM
> *i bought 2 sets of wires from ichiban and as soon as i got them they rusted and fell apart?
> [snapback]3498528[/snapback]​*



your not sure?


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Jul 28 2005, 02:37 PM
> *your not sure?
> [snapback]3498536[/snapback]​*


 :uh: gotta be a white boy,


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## heavyj918 (Jul 20, 2005)

tried calling no awnser. looking for a price for some 22 wires and tires for a 78 lincoln mark 5 2 door what size tire you think i wil have to go with so there is no rubbing issue i want the wheels to be chrome with gold nipples [email protected] is my addy pms dont work half the time here look foward to a cool price also the brand of tire and size shipped to 74429


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

how much for a set of uni five lug adapters


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

wats the chepset all gold 13x7s you got and were yall shop at


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

how much for wheels like these either chrome or gold with the black like it is in pic shipped to 28105
[attachmentid=243735]


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heavyj918_@Aug 11 2005, 02:00 AM~3589578
> *tried calling no awnser. looking for a price for some 22 wires and tires for a 78 lincoln mark 5 2 door what size tire you think i wil have to go with so there is no rubbing issue i want the wheels to be chrome with gold nipples [email protected] is my addy pms dont work half the time here look foward to a cool price also the brand of tire and size shipped to 74429
> *


thats funny....i'm looking for 22" wires with brandywine spokes, and tires, for a 79 lincoln mark V......


----------



## hdhillin (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Folks, I am new to this site, but I have been around cars for a while. I started out in Dallas, Texas worked for Mr. T's custom paint and body for 4 years T closed his shop retired. Then did a foolish thing and got into Law Enforcement been doing this for 23 years. My point is Ichiban knows his stuff. I have seen his work. He does great work and his prices are unbeatable for his service. His wheel deals are great. Remember you get what you PAY for.


----------



## hdhillin (Jul 11, 2005)

I got into Law Enforcement not Mr. T. Soryy bout that


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

yo ichiban i'm looking for some 13's what kinda price can you get for me? 


dish-------gold
spokes---black/gold(every other one-gold spoke then black spoke and so on)
hub-------gold
k/o-------black
nipples---gold/black(opposite of the spoke-if spoke is gold then black nipple)

shipping included to 28105 n.c.


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH DDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOUUUUGGGG.... I am too lazy to call so I will ask this way... I am looking for the spinners that are the dual bearing that sit on the inner lip... not the ones that wobble and look like butt LOL.. can you get them?? and let me know the price if so with 22's gold spokes rest chrome and chrome spinners PPPLLLLEEEEEAAAAASSSSEEEEEEEE...... Thank You!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

i remember seeing a post you made that said you were selling 13/14's at 200 a set. what the price now?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

$250


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

hey doug, how much for 13/7 yellow barrels, yellow spokes, chrome nipples and hub?


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

that's an alright deal


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

4 14x7 all chrome complete with hex's and tool. shipped to 50054 ( iowa) 
pm if need be


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pmed all


----------



## 96caddy-deville (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: How much for fwd 18" knock-offs with "cadillac polo green" spokes?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pmed


----------



## POWERTR1P (Sep 1, 2005)

Price check - Chrome, gold wires,nipples,ko's 15'' FWD


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## gbinmadison (Jun 16, 2005)

i need 22s with tires that will fit a 94 camaro shipped to 53716 pm me


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## fleetwoodbro (Sep 12, 2005)

ichibans wheels are made out of chrome plated lead :angry:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodbro_@Sep 14 2005, 05:24 PM~3815776
> *ichibans wheels are made out of chrome plated lead :angry:
> *


i love this guy....cracks me up every time

TTT for ichiban, he sold me nothing but good shit
:thumbsup:


----------



## jepogi (Sep 16, 2005)

How much for Standard 17" x 7" gold spokes and the rest chromed? ill tell you the zip code later. tnx


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodbro_@Sep 14 2005, 06:24 PM~3815776
> *ichibans wheels are made out of chrome plated lead :angry:
> *


JACKASS


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

How much 13" Wires w/tires shipped to 78681


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodbro_@Sep 14 2005, 05:24 PM~3815776
> *ichibans wheels are made out of chrome plated lead :angry:
> *



I prefer my rims rims to be chrome plated lead, lead doesn't rust!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol thats true!!!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i can get 13x7 all chrome with tires with 2 in white wall for 310.00 out the door in sacramento cali...can you beat that?????????


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Don't you live in Cali, probably could get it at a better price if you looked around?


----------



## ROYAL (May 16, 2005)

HEY HOW MUCH HUST FOR ONE RIM ITS A GIOVANNA CORSICA


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

need size year make model of your vehicle


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

hey homie, i need two of these spinners for drivers side app, can you help ? shipped to 98281


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes i can get those they have a hole in them where the emblem goes


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

homeboyz just qouted me 590 for a set of 5 14x6 all gold centers plus shipping to blaine washington 98230


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Mar 18 2005, 10:49 PM~2871115
> *YOU HEARD IT GET A QUOTE CALL ME!! AND I WILL BEAT THE PRICE!!!! DONT CARE HOW LOW AS LONG AS ITS LEGIT!!! COME AND SEE US WE ARE BLOWING RIMS OUT!!!  OUR SHIPPING HAS BEEN REDUCED GOT A NEW FREIGHT COMPANY!!! WE WILL NOT BE UNDERSOLD!!!!
> SHOP NUMBER    904  731 9424
> THIS SERVER IS DOWN SOMETIMES AND WE CANT CHECK EEVRYDAY SO PLEASE CALL IF YOU NEED SOMETHING NOW!!!!!!!!!
> *


I got a quote from another rim dealer on here for a set of 14X6 with brown dish and hub all chrome spokes, nips, and 2 bar zeinth style ko for $560 shipped.

Can you beat that?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pmed


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 10 2005, 01:58 PM~3976178
> *yes i can get those they have a hole in them where the emblem goes
> *


you mean the cut out???


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yex


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 13 2005, 08:56 PM~3997128
> *yex
> *


nice


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## neville_edwin78 (Mar 15, 2004)

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF HELO SPEC IN 18 ICNH SHIPPED TO ORLANDO AREA !!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

not true
ICHIBAN Re:two 14x6's, Yesterday, 08:45 PM 


ICHIBAN HYDRAULICS


Group: Members
Posts: 1,716
Member No.: 297
Joined: Nov 2001



QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
I need two 14x6 100 spokes chrome jus the rims.How much shipped to?


Surrey B.C.
Canada
V3R 6X1

also i was thinkin bout gettin 4 chrome two bar knock offs the ones you can put chips in.Could i get a price for the jus the rims and then a price for rims and knock offs.Thanks alot!!!




can match the knockoffs but the rims are more expensive because of the 14x6 cant do any less on those sorry!!!!!!!
rims $160 shipping $85


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## neville_edwin78 (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 20 2005, 08:23 PM~4042207
> *ttt
> *


GOT A QUOTE FOR $725 IN 18 INCH FOR THE HELO SPECS ON EBAY ! WHAT PRICE CAN YOU GET ME ? I LIVE IN THE ORLANDO AREA!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i will post for you on monday i have to check for ya


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

20s Tangerine lip and spokes standards shipped to 60423


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

ICHIBAN WILL BEAT ANY PRICE ON WHEELS

Can you beat the other guys on the powdercoat? 13's white dish white hub. Not going to advertize the other guys on your topic. Someone else had powders for $410 shipped. Can you beat that price?  THANX! :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

neville_edwin78--- those helos $710 for a set of 4 pick them up or i can ship them for extra let m eknow

cj96ss----$rims u want 725


TEGOJUA for the dish and hub colored price is $500


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## DownLow72 (Oct 26, 2005)

How much for some OG Wire 13x7 all chrome with tires shipped to 91790 (CA) Also how much for the same rim but in 14.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pmed


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

still big sale going


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

r3


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

(4) 13x7, wires,chrome, KOs, rev, rwd, with 155/80/13 shipped 44107


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt pmed


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

df


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

tyt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yyy


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## MRFLEETWOOD298 (Nov 22, 2005)

ICHIBANS WHEELS ARE MADE BY KEITH AT HOMEBOYS OUTTA USED FAULTY PARTS :uh:


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRFLEETWOOD298_@Nov 22 2005, 12:59 PM~4256150
> *ICHIBANS WHEELS ARE MADE BY KEITH AT HOMEBOYS OUTTA USED FAULTY PARTS :uh:
> *


 what??


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

your crazy there og wire wheels


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRFLEETWOOD298_@Nov 22 2005, 12:59 PM~4256150
> *ICHIBANS WHEELS ARE MADE BY KEITH AT HOMEBOYS OUTTA USED FAULTY PARTS :uh:
> *


and homeboyz wheels are made by galaxy wire wheel  909-865-1518


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRFLEETWOOD298_@Nov 22 2005, 12:59 PM~4256150
> *ICHIBANS WHEELS ARE MADE BY KEITH AT HOMEBOYS OUTTA USED FAULTY PARTS :uh:
> *


Your signature states:

"BLACK 95 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMAKA''DICKMAGNET''ALSO AKA ''THE HURST'',BLACK NAVIGATOR ON 24S AKA ''COP MAGNET'', BLACK 04 MUSTANG DROP TOP,AKA''THE INCOGNITO'', WHITE 98CHEVY AKA''THE MOJADITO TRANSPORTER'',WHITE 2000 DODGE AKA THE P.O.S'',AND THE 1964 SCHWINN''AKA THE ''D.W.I .BACK UP PLAN''





You have a car named the "Dick Magnet" 


*** :uh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## SENORFLEETWOOD (Nov 30, 2005)

ICHIBANS WHEELS ARE MADE OF BABY APE PENIS FORSKIN THATS BEEN CHROME PLATED :angry: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Nov 24 2005, 09:08 PM~4271909
> *Your signature states:
> 
> "BLACK 95 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMAKA''DICKMAGNET''ALSO AKA ''THE HURST'',BLACK NAVIGATOR ON 24S AKA ''COP MAGNET'', BLACK 04 MUSTANG DROP TOP,AKA''THE INCOGNITO'', WHITE 98CHEVY AKA''THE MOJADITO TRANSPORTER'',WHITE 2000 DODGE AKA THE P.O.S'',AND THE 1964 SCHWINN''AKA THE ''D.W.I .BACK UP PLAN''
> ...


Damn lol


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

How about 14x 7 all white with blue pearl, except the lip chrome for a 1994 lincoln town car zip 31548 also tires and all stuff nedded for it to put on the linc Ill pick them up


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

call me ill take care of you u know that !!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## AK47FLEETWOOD (Dec 2, 2005)

ICHIBANS WHEELS ARE MADE OUT OF ''DISEASED RHINOCEROS PIZZLE'' :angry:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

chrome 13x7's powdercoated black nipples/spokes/hub chrome hex with chips

set of 4 shipped to 85705 ? tuuuuucson!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

CAN A BROTHA GET A PRICE?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yess call the shop i will take care of you


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Mar 18 2005, 07:49 PM~2871115
> *YOU HEARD IT GET A QUOTE CALL ME!! AND I WILL BEAT THE PRICE!!!! DONT CARE HOW LOW AS LONG AS ITS LEGIT!!! COME AND SEE US WE ARE BLOWING RIMS OUT!!!  OUR SHIPPING HAS BEEN REDUCED GOT A NEW FREIGHT COMPANY!!! WE WILL NOT BE UNDERSOLD!!!!
> SHOP NUMBER    904  731 9424
> THIS SERVER IS DOWN SOMETIMES AND WE CANT CHECK EEVRYDAY SO PLEASE CALL IF YOU NEED SOMETHING NOW!!!!!!!!!
> *



BEAT HOMEBOYZ $300 PLAYERS SHIPPED.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

GONNA MAKE A BROTHA CALL? CANT SHOOT A PM? IM SHOPPING HERE...LOL


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yh


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Dec 11 2005, 03:14 PM~4384201
> *BEAT HOMEBOYZ $300 PLAYERS SHIPPED.
> *




can't beat it can you?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes i can beat that no problem


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

ok then what's the price for a set of players shipped to 84770?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

need city state and zip for shipping


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 16 2005, 08:46 PM~4422645
> *need city state and zip for shipping
> *




st.george UT 84770


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

$295


----------



## ELMODERATOR (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 19 2005, 08:18 AM~4435640
> *$295
> *


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 19 2005, 08:18 AM~4435640
> *$295
> *


you beat it


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

always will!!! lol


----------



## MRBROUGHAM (Dec 21, 2005)

ICHIBANS WHEELS ARE MADE IN SWEAT SHOPS BY MILDLY RETARDED CHIMPS, AND MARTHA STEWART IS THE OWNER! :uh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

u know it i got lots of loot of her man shes hot!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks kieth appreciate it buddy!! good looking out


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=228524

Give me your price...ive already got prices from the other 2 rim dealers on this site...pm yours


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea i can do those how you want $850 for the set fo 4 rims


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

u got tires yet?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 30 2005, 04:17 PM~4516833
> *yea i can do those how you want $850 for the set fo 4 rims
> *


dam final fantasy quoted me 650 shipped :cheesy:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt no tires good price


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 2 2006, 06:58 PM~4536240
> *dam final fantasy quoted me 650 shipped :cheesy:
> *


 Replying to ICHIBAN WILL BEAT ANY PRICE ON WHEELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO DID HE BEAT IT!!! FAKE


----------



## TEXASVVP (Jan 4, 2006)

3 14X6 AND 2 14X7 WITH BLACK SPOKES ON 175 70 TIRES SHIPPED TO TEXAS???? FOR THE 2ND TIME!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

no tires rims only


$450

shipping $145


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 23 2005, 04:01 PM~4468111
> *ttt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEXASVVP (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 5 2006, 03:10 PM~4555645
> *no tires rims only
> $450
> 
> ...


DAMN FINAL FANTASY IS THE CHEAPEST :0 AND THEY DO TIRES!HOMEBOYZ AND ICHIBAN NEED TO STEP THEYR DAMN GAME UP!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 4 2006, 06:34 PM~4549486
> *ttt  no tires good price
> *


so was your 850 shipped with tires?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 4 2006, 06:34 PM~4549486
> *ttt  no tires good price
> *


so was 850 with tires?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 5 2006, 03:23 PM~4555258
> *Replying to ICHIBAN WILL BEAT ANY PRICE ON WHEELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SO  DID  HE  BEAT IT!!!  FAKE
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.... I KNEW YOU WERE MY FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASVVP (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASVVP_@Jan 5 2006, 03:41 PM~4555806
> *DAMN FINAL FANTASY IS THE CHEAPEST :0 AND THEY DO TIRES!HOMEBOYZ AND ICHIBAN NEED TO STEP THEYR DAMN GAME UP!
> *


 :0


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASVVP_@Jan 5 2006, 03:41 PM~4555806
> *DAMN FINAL FANTASY IS THE CHEAPEST :0 AND THEY DO TIRES!HOMEBOYZ AND ICHIBAN NEED TO STEP THEYR DAMN GAME UP!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol i got game baby 13 or 14s $199


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

I PM'ed you a quote I got & never heard back from ya'll. Its been like a week or so. If ya'll can't beat it, just tell me. Don't just leave me hangin.
If you can't do it & tell me, I'm more likely to give ya'll another chance another time... Leave me hangin & ya'll can kiss my ass....


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

well i guess you posted on all of them anyhow never got that one send it agin or call the shop my name is doug will take care of it for u


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

PM sent again............


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

got your pm yet


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 9 2006, 02:53 PM~4579743
> *got your pm yet
> *


Yeah, got it. Doesn't hold up to the "Beat anybody's price" thing though. Sent you a PM back that I'm still waiting to hear back from you on............................


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

no pms from you sorry best bet call the shop no excuses we always answer


----------



## COWABUNGA51 (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 9 2006, 08:26 PM~4582466
> *no pms from you sorry best bet call the shop no excuses we always answer
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: U SUCK


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Thats impossible...Outta everyone I've been PM'ing today, you're the only one over & over again, whose PM's magically disappear into oblivion....

Just fuck it. I'll just get them from Keith. I thought I could save myself a trip to Cali but I guess I'll just do it anyway. If its this hard to get a response outta you, I can only imagine what ordering from you would be like... :thumbsdown: 

BTW- Your juice installs look like you have Ray Charles as an installer and you handed him a butterknife & some JB Weld, and told him "Have at it"...........


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol your funny dreday i rememebr when you called one time and i was very helpfull to you and you were polite and now your a dick lol bussiness is bussiness i dont need yours!!!!!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: Yeah, I am usually polite until someone pisses me off...especially over some simple shit.... :angry:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

well if you ever need anything feel free to call


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dont seem like your making a good name for your self ichibahn.....lie about wheels that were given away, lie about beating prices, dont respond to pms claiming they dissapear, sounds like your just full of SHIT 

:ugh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dont seem like your making a good name for your self ichibahn.....lie about wheels that were given away, lie about beating prices, dont respond to pms claiming they dissapear, sounds like your just full of SHIT 

:ugh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol join the club all you said is bullshit ive been in bussiness almost 15 years now aint going no where because of some silly web site and people hating i juts try to help yall out and everyone gets on the hating band wagon oh well i dotn really care!!!!! everyone who calls get personlized service and great prices and other bussiness cant handle that so they start shit its the american way lol i have been there and done that so screw it i still sleep at night knows im a honest bussiness giving honest service and honest prices how many others can say that?? yeaaa


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Not tryin to hate but when you put fake asss pics on your website, it doesnt make people want to trust you.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

very true.....like the maker of the 250,000 wheels are going to give you a set to show in your floor :uh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

those are not fake pics i took them myself at a dealer show for the place i order rims from i was just showing people the rim quit wasting my time


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

then i would of just ran down that back alley and grab a couple of them and jumped in that pickup and took off with them.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol there was a armed body guard at the dealer show lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 14 2006, 01:51 AM~4615992
> *lol there was a armed body guard at the dealer show  lol
> *


wouldn't it make more sense to have a "wheel guard"?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Jan 24 2006, 03:32 PM~4694750
> *wouldn't it make more sense to have a "wheel guard"?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol he was standing by the wheel all day lol


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

The name of this thread is a crock of shit....


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

just like you :guns:


----------

